# How do I get my tip perfect?



## davidbrugger (Jun 30, 2013)

I am new to turning. I have learned so much from this forum. Thanks first of all!!

I use Slimline mostly. 

How do I get my wood pen blank the perfect size for a smooth look between the wood of the pen and the* tip*? What is the best tool? Many times it looks like I have the perfect size with the wood against the bushing when i am done turning but when I put the pen together I have the smallest of a ridge that I cant stand.  Folks who buy my pens don't notice but I am looking for more perfection.
I use both Ca finish and Crystal Coat.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 30, 2013)

Have you tried using a digital caliper?   Harbor Freight has a 6" one on sale this month.  lot no 47257......reg priced $29.99     Super Coupon sale price $9.99

This was the first tool that helped me to make the kits fit better.


----------



## billspenfactory (Jun 30, 2013)

finish the wood a little pass what you want the finish product to be and then build back up with the ca til you get it "PERFECT' for you.


----------



## davidbrugger (Jun 30, 2013)

*coupon*



stonepecker said:


> Have you tried using a digital caliper?   Harbor Freight has a 6" one on sale this month.  lot no 47257......reg priced $29.99     Super Coupon sale price $9.99
> 
> This was the first tool that helped me to make the kits fit better.



do you Have the super coupon code, tried to find it  but no luck.  No HF in Maine


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you using a mandrel or BTC bushings?


----------



## Janster (Jun 30, 2013)

...........on the 4th of July you may be able to get a 25% off coupon. ( for Harbor Freight ) The only trick is that you must have it in hand BEFORE the 4th, meaning 2 trips to HF and it may only be used on the 4th. You will not be given that coupon on the 4th.,,,,,,,,,good luck and be well........Jan


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 30, 2013)

Keep in mind you may have sanded down your bushings if you've had them a little while.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jun 30, 2013)

Slimlines are cheap enough to where you may consider making one kit sacrificed for fitting purposes. Sand/file the parts so they can be hand fitted without pressing. Just a thought...


----------



## randyrls (Jun 30, 2013)

stonepecker said:


> Have you tried using a digital caliper?   Harbor Freight has a 6" one on sale this month.  lot no 47257......reg priced $29.99     Super Coupon sale price $9.99
> 
> This was the first tool that helped me to make the kits fit better.



A caliper usage tip:  Put the jaws on the fitting and press the "Zero" button.  Now the caliper will show how much over or under the target size you are.


----------



## davidbrugger (Jun 30, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> Are you using a mandrel or BTC bushings?



I use a 7mm Mandrel and bushings


----------



## edstreet (Jun 30, 2013)

davidbrugger said:


> I am new to turning. I have learned so much from this forum. Thanks first of all!!
> 
> I use Slimline mostly.
> 
> ...



Honestly the best tool is your fingers and a caliper.   Follow these steps and you cant go wrong regardless of setup you are using (tbc, mandrel, bushing free, etc)

1) First make sure your bushings are the same or every so slightly smaller than the part. 

2) FEEL the union of the blank to the bushing, it is best on SLOW SPEED, slower the better.  Also note the difference with the lathe OFF.

3) measure the tip end of the blank, is it equal to or ever so slightly smaller than the nib?  If not then sand some more.  

*note* ever so slightly is something super small like 0.001 or so.  Reason for this is a) finishing like CA etc will cause the blank to be THICKER. b) if the blank is equal or larger you will have a ridge.  c) if the blank is to large of a gap you will feel the nib edge.

If you are using a mandrel and your blank is bowed on one side after you press it then your mandrel shaft is fubar and it should be replaced.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2013)

What are you using for a finish?  If you are using CA, you have to turn the pen slightly smaller than the fitting because multiple coats of CA add thickness to the barrel, leaving that little ridge.  If you get a set if delrin finishing bushings, after you finish turning the piece to match the bushings, you transfer it to the finishing bushings.  Then using a little sandpaper you can slightly "break" the edge of the barrel to make it blend more smoothly into the kit.


----------



## davidbrugger (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice, going to put advice to good use!!!


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 2, 2013)

Go to Harbor freight.com
Click on hand tools at the top of the page.
then go down on the left side till you find measuring tools......click that.
Now look for calipers.

Super Coupon.........   The only code number I see is  "14202110"


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 16, 2013)

I just use a simple divider with needle points at both ends.  Measure the actual pen part, compare to the wood.  Ignore the bushings, they are just a guide.  Trim, sand, etc. till you are happy with the fit.  I sand a bit lower to allow for some ca buildup.


----------

